# Add fonts to kindle without any hacking



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I ran across the article and thought many might find it interesting. Don't know if it works on the PW, but it might.

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/01/06/kindle-ereaders-how-to-change-font-type-for-all-ebooks-no-hacks/

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, stevene9.

It uses the Kindle Collections plug-in for Calibre.  I haven't tried it on any of my devices.  I'm vaguely remembering that it didn't work for the Touch because of a difference in the collections?  Or am I making that up, LOL?

Anyone try it with a later device than the K3/K4 that the article talks about?

Betsy


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

For what it's worth, I think Amazon's also added some extra fonts when you upgrade to the Kindle Paperwhite.  (And the software upgrade for the $69 Kindle was supposed to make its existing fonts "crisper.")


----------



## harpua (Nov 1, 2012)

In early Oct, I tried to use the then current version of the Calibre Collections plug-in with the PW and it caused some issues that required me to reset the PW to resolve.  So I'd be hesitant to try using it again with the PW unless or until the plug in has been updated to work better with the PW.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Ooh--thanks for posting this!  I never realized it was possible to add fonts on my old K3, and I've never particularly liked the fonts that came with it.

A word of warning for those following those instructions--if you use DroidSerif, as in the example, you'll find that font has no ellipse character.  Or, if you're like me, you'll install it and open a book that uses ellipses and think there's suddenly a problem with the book!  If you're going to put a new font in, you may want to make sure it has all of your smart quotes, emdashes, and ellipses before you use it.

But I found one I love, and suddenly I have renewed enthusiasm for my old Kindle.  Thanks!


----------



## rleanne (Dec 12, 2012)

I've gotten it to work, but so far the fonts are showing up really light. Are there any dark fonts that you would recommend to use on the Kindle?


----------

